# I'll show you mine if you'll show me yours...



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

'08 muzz buck. Someone else got the good fortune of killing the buck I had been watching, so I settled for this guy. Oh well, fun hunt and a decent buck to boot.








Now I've showed you mine, lets see those bucks!!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like he's been eating well! Good for you man!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a fatty............. Nice one.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice Buck! 
Did you have to haul him up that rocky steep hill in the back ground? :shock:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

nice deer, but I would say that deer is bloated from not being gutted out soon enough.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice buck, if I shoot mine during the muzzy I'll post it up.


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

sagebrush said:


> nice deer, but I would say that deer is bloated from not being gutted out soon enough.


Thank you for your incredibly helpful and valuable opinion...Really makes me want to share my photos...Time of death was about 10 minutes prior to the photo...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

touchy today are we.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> touchy today are we.


IGNORANT today are we!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome photo man, looks like a great buck.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotta love the CSI wannabe's! Nice buck! Thanks for the pics! Maybe you already said...but is this a general season buck or L.E.?


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow! I've heard of the catch and release police, now we have the gutting police? Gotta love some of these people on this forum! Classy!


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

legacy said:


> Gotta love the CSI wannabe's! Nice buck! Thanks for the pics! Maybe you already said...but is this a general season buck or L.E.?


General Season Muzzy Buck, quartered him up and packed him out 2.5 miles...Is there a word for fun and miserable at the same time? Oh yeah, it's called hunting :mrgreen:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

RynoUT said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love the CSI wannabe's! Nice buck! Thanks for the pics! Maybe you already said...but is this a general season buck or L.E.?
> ...


It's funny how many times hunting I've had to tell myself I was having fun!  You did good!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RynoUT said:


> sagebrush said:
> 
> 
> > nice deer, but I would say that deer is bloated from not being gutted out soon enough.
> ...


+1.

It looks like you had some work to do on that one from the looks of the terrain! Congrats!


----------



## SomeGuy01 (Apr 3, 2008)

I will throw mine on here despite the negative comments I may get. We got him saturday morning. Lots of hard work but it sure was fun!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to see someone found some good deer. My "hunt" was a bust. I couldn't do the hiking I wanted to do because of the hip replacement, but I did get around OK with the help of a cane, and with the help of my son, we hunted as hard as I was able. We hunted the Rock Creek area above Hardware Ranch. We hiked to a few places, but only saw a doe and two fawns opening morning. Not another deer in the places we went. We saw a few riding the roads to get to some places, for a total of 7 doe opening day. Thursday we tried heading towards bug lake. Again saw 7 doe riding the roads the second day going to areas to hunt. We weren't actually "road hunting". We did see two two points coming back, and I decided to try my luck, since we were seeing nothing else. They were about 150 yards up a sagebrush hill. I hit him, as he went down in a heap, but got up and we couldn't find him. Yes, I heard the slap! But we found no blood at all. I am guessing that I must have hit a front leg, low enough that there was no blood to speak of, but enough to knock him down and have him limp away. If anyone happens to see a limping deer in that area, you might want to put him down. But then again, he may not be seriously hurt, since he took off up the hill and over the top. My experience is that seriously wounded deer tend to go down hill. I really don't think I gut shot him, as even where he went down, there was no blood.

But, I think I have about had enough hunting deer in the Northern unit. Especially the Cache. And with the price of gas, I may quit hunting deer in Utah until the herds start to rebound. That is the first shot I've had in four years of hunting northern. My last buck was five years ago, a five hundred yard shot on a one by two. Yes, I wanted the meat!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice buck RynoUT, that is a great way to hunt.

congratulations to you and someguy01.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bucks guys and good work. Don't mind Sagebrush, he tends to get on one every once in a while. Guy goes mad at the world every now and again.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bucks guys.well done


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nice bucks guys and good work. Don't mind Sagebrush, he tends to get on one every once in a while. Guy goes mad at the world every now and again.


LOL!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Nice bucks guys.well done


+1, nice work, all yalls!


----------



## DownRange (Aug 30, 2008)

Great job Ryno! It is tough to stay with the hunt when the buck you have been watching for weeks falls to some other hunters bullet. Looks like you kept your eyes on the prize and it paid off. 

Also congratulaions to SomeGuy for his harvest of a respectable buck.


----------



## nvhunter (Oct 5, 2008)

My first post here. 

I had a central UT muzzleloader tag and didn't see a single buck. I did get a 3x3 last year in the same area. Glad someone else got a nice one. I did get a cow elk here in NV Sept. 19th with my .50 TC. About a 70yd. shot and backed the truck right up to it, no packing it out!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

sagebrush said:


> nice deer, but I would say that deer is bloated from not being gutted out soon enough.


Postby RobK on Oct 06, '08, 1:10
If you look between the deer and hunter you will see a big rock the deer is laying on . I think that why it looks that way . NICE BUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

A little more to the story....

This is the rock face he came off of when he went down, photo taken from about halfway down the rock face...He started out on the other side of the aspen...









Photo also taken from about halfway down...This is where he came to rest... 









Simply the biggest bodied deer I have harvested... And the most scratched up, yet intact, rack to date :mrgreen: 









Here is the one we were after...Had him bedded, waiting for the right time to make a move, when a shot from the other side of the ridge sent him and his crew running to within 85 yards of someone else's barrel...Rather be lucky than good :mrgreen: 









Although I didn't get the buck I wanted, I had an absolute blast. Definitely the best hunt of my career. SomeGuy01 and I packed in camp, and packed out bucks...About 2.5 miles on mine, and about 1.5 on his...What more could a guy ask for???


----------

